# MISC. OLD PICS



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## mike1011 (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice! thanks for sharing.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pic's


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 10, 2011)

Such great pics


----------



## cueboy007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pix!
Is that a skunk in the last picture? Do you keep it as pet?


----------



## oscar (Mar 10, 2011)

Your fifth picture stinks. lol. I noticed that you have wood for an enclosure and I presume earlier on. And have noticed that you have chain link fence now. I have wondered is there an issue with your tortoise trying to get through the chain link fence. I have always thought that when a turtle or tortoise can see through there enclosure that they will try to climb over or through it?


----------



## Mean Guy (Mar 10, 2011)

I would sooo love to have Large Torts... not such a good idea in Montana.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 10, 2011)

love the pics!!!


----------



## RV's mom (Mar 10, 2011)

beautiful pic's .. thank you for posting.


----------



## Missy (Mar 10, 2011)

I could look at your pics all day long


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 10, 2011)

oscar said:


> Your fifth picture stinks. lol. I noticed that you have wood for an enclosure and I presume earlier on. And have noticed that you have chain link fence now. I have wondered is there an issue with your tortoise trying to get through the chain link fence. I have always thought that when a turtle or tortoise can see through there enclosure that they will try to climb over or through it?


We have always used chain link for the perimeter. We use alot of wood also, I tried a seperation project, Failure, another story. That whole area I changed, removed all wood fencing and all the native trees and replaced it with good dirt and a variety of natural seeds for additional browsing and nesting capabilities. The chain link is industrial grade with three tension wires on the bottom for extra strenght with all poles heavy concreted. We have never had a problem with any of our aldabras wanting to get out or go thru. I am getting ready to start a major project with a complete overhaul of the area, we are always improving the program. The bottom picture shows the three strong wires that run the entire fence for extra strenght.


----------



## SunsetHypo (Mar 10, 2011)

Your pics are outstanding as always! You are living the dream! If I ever make it to Naples I hope you will be okay with me stopping by and having a cup of coffee, or two and watching these guys.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing pics!
Would love to see some video of the whole set up and the big torts!
Dave


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like the way the tortoise yard is ringed by the trees. It's so private. I'll bet from the street you have no idea what's behind those trees.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Yvonne you are very good, from the front it looks like a regular home with no visible signs of what might be in the back. That being said and coming from a law enforcement background, we are very selective as to who we allow to visit. None of our wholesale customers and not many of our private customers meet at our home, we meet at another location with active cameras and a witness. We have never had any issues doing things this way, other than some being offended that they can not visit the colony. O' well, most understand. What is funny, the county arial view of my property looks like an air strip with a bunch of large boulders, it is so funny.


----------



## mike1011 (Mar 11, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Yvonne you are very good, from the front it looks like a regular home with no visible signs of what might be in the back. That being said and coming from a law enforcement background, we are very selective as to who we allow to visit. None of our wholesale customers and not many of our private customers meet at our home, we meet at another location with active cameras and a witness. We have never had any issues doing things this way, other than some being offended that they can not visit the colony. O' well, most understand. What is funny, the county arial view of my property looks like an air strip with a bunch of large boulders, it is so funny.



wait one second, the brochure says with each purchase you get a half-day pass to the park, what gives?  just kidding, couldnt imagine anyone not understanding why.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Mike, anyone that has three of our hatchlings is indeed very special!


----------



## mike1011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Mike, anyone that has three of our hatchlings is indeed very special!



oh shucks, thanks better watch it though, someone might hang one of those necklaces on this thread


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

mike1011 said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, anyone that has three of our hatchlings is indeed very special!
> ...


LOL, O' well, they better be big ones!


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2011)

Great pics and info Greg. Thanks.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Yvonne you are very good, from the front it looks like a regular home with no visible signs of what might be in the back. That being said and coming from a law enforcement background, we are very selective as to who we allow to visit. None of our wholesale customers and not many of our private customers meet at our home, we meet at another location with active cameras and a witness. We have never had any issues doing things this way, other than some being offended that they can not visit the colony. O' well, most understand. What is funny, the county arial view of my property looks like an air strip with a bunch of large boulders, it is so funny.


Yvonne, I took this just for you today after I cut the grass!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 13, 2011)

Curious, what is the complete overhaul consisting of?


----------



## kimby37 (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks nice out today down there, wish we were having your weather. I love all your pictures. I could wake up to that view every day. Thank you for sharing


----------



## justinloe84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello *Friends...*

Wow..!! What a terrific post it was...! 

I never seen the big tortoise's like this shown in this forum....Looking them from so closely makes me crazy to visit some National Park where i can see such big creatures of the nature....So,now please suggest me some National psrks where i cn have a meet up with the...?? Thanks in advance..

*Justin Loe.*


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are some very nice pics....They are so big....


----------



## Shelly (Mar 28, 2011)

You should rename your home "Jurassic park".


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Curious, what is the complete overhaul consisting of?



Alot, you know I will post pictures, lol..





Shelly said:


> You should rename your home "Jurassic park".


LOL! Sometimes it feels like that.


----------

